

How would Gandhi's startup look like? - asadawan
http://farmerandfarmer.org/mastery/production.html

======
bdfh42
It would probably have been something to do with under-age girls (provided
they were of the right caste of course).

OK the guy invented a new style of political revolution but by modern day
standards we would have found his morals and racism unacceptable - although,
to be fair, given the passage of years his moral code might have kept pace.

That's the trouble with hindsight - it is hard to imagine how people would be
now.

